# Can I Sign My Own 'No Objection' Letters



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

I'm preparing for the move to Dubai next month where I will be running a one man office in the DMCC for my current Australian employer. 

I've read I need 'No Objection' letters from my Employer for a variety of things in Dubai including the transfer of my Australian drivers licence. As the Manager and sole representative of my company in Dubai, the only person who could sign an NOC for me would be.........me. 

Does anyone have experience with this sort of situation ?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Jager said:


> I'm preparing  for the move to Dubai next month where I will be running a one man office in the DMCC for my current Australian employer.
> 
> I've read I need 'No Objection' letters from my Employer for a variety of things in Dubai including the transfer of my Australian drivers licence. As the Manager and sole representative of my company in Dubai, the only person who could sign an NOC for me would be.........me.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this sort of situation ?


Will you be working for / as branch office of overseas company? If so then you will need to be the General Manager and you can then sign, and even more important, stamp letters.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You would most likely need a PoA for business purposes rather than an NOC. I don't think you need an NOC to change your licence, but it's been a long time since I changed mine so I may be wrong.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome to Dubai. As long as your bame is in the license as a manager, owner or partner you can sign most if not all documents but it is always helpful to have a poa from whoever is the owner in the license. DMCC being freehold that is most probably your employer and poa takes only 1-2 hours in dubai.
For your drivers license the noc is just a few words preferably typed in arabic on your companys letter head and bearing your companys stamp. You can sign it for yourself that is not an issue as far as i know. If you need anymore info let me know i have gone through most business hassles whilst setting up my own sme.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Jager said:


> I've read I need 'No Objection' letters from my Employer for a variety of things in Dubai including the transfer of my Australian drivers licence.


For the specific case of the driving license, not every qualification needs a NOC from the employer.

For example, with "Financial Controller" they required a NOC from our general manager, if the sponsor had put "Finance Manager" on the visa that wouldn't have been necessary.

This happens even for other situations, if you want to travel in some countries (eg. KSA) is much easier and cheaper to get the visa if you are a "manager".

So be very careful on what they put on your visa and you will save a lot of hassle.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Thanks all for the advice above.

I'll be the General Manager, so sounds like that will make things easier to sign on my own behalf. 

The advice regarding the NOC came from the Govt website link regarding the transfer of licences :

Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai

While in my position they may not need it, I'd rather have one with me than queue for an hour only to be told they can't process my application because I don't have it.

I wasn't aware I'd need a Power of Attorney from the DMCC for this or other matters but will follow up. Thanks.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Not dmcc but fromm ur companys owner so you can operate the bank account and all.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

M.A.K said:


> Not dmcc but fromm ur companys owner so you can operate the bank account and all.


I am named as "executive director" on my AD residence visa but without a PoA I can't even access our local bank account. In fact my company has not even given me signature authority - only 3 people are granted it and they are all in the states. Unfortunately as a public company they have to go through all sorts of processes and since i am assigned here for only 2 years they don't want to bother. In fact the one guy with PoA was denied a residence visa due to where he was born. So I have to pay for things myself and do expense reports, even for furnishing a 5-person office.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on the PoA. 

Roadworrier, if you can't access the company bank account how do you pay for the salaries of the other people in the office (are they paid from head office ?), office rent etc and other 'corporate' expenditure ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Roadworrier said:


> I am named as "executive director" on my AD residence visa but without a PoA I can't even access our local bank account. In fact my company has not even given me signature authority - only 3 people are granted it and they are all in the states. Unfortunately as a public company they have to go through all sorts of processes and since i am assigned here for only 2 years they don't want to bother. In fact the one guy with PoA was denied a residence visa due to where he was born. So I have to pay for things myself and do expense reports, even for furnishing a 5-person office.


PoAs are a doddle to arrange and easy to cancel. You should look into it and make a proposal to head office.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> PoAs are a doddle to arrange and easy to cancel. You should look into it and make a proposal to head office.


Not if your head office is German!!!


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

I dont know if it works with banks but you can get a poa from germany then do the following:

1. Get it attested from german ministry of foreign affairs or equivalent in germany
2. Attested from uae high commission in germany
3. Attested from ministry of foreign affairs here

This should cover most matters. Not 100% about banks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

M.A.K said:


> I dont know if it works with banks but you can get a poa from germany then do the following:
> 
> 1. Get it attested from german ministry of foreign affairs or equivalent in germany
> 2. Attested from uae high commission in germany
> ...


I think it has to go through Dubai Courts. There's a government office near Mall of the Emirates that does the PoAs.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

OK, just in case you decide you want to pursue the PoA, this is how you do it (or so I have been told) - 

- the authorized person in your parent company signs a PoA written in English stating that you, full name, holder of xx passport number, are entitled to do xyz in behalf of company abc, etc. I am sure they will know how it should be worded.
- this needs to go to the UAE Embassy in Germany (I think you said Germany?)
- then it needs to go to MoFA here
- then it needs to go with you and your documents to Dubai Courts where it will be translated into Arabic, stamped/legalized, etc.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> - then it needs to go with you and your documents to Dubai Courts where it will be translated into Arabic, stamped/legalized, etc.


The translation part is not always necessary. If it is a bank then they may accept English copies only (going by my experience on doing some financing transactions on my company's behalf). 
However, if the POA is for a legal authority, then you would definitely need to get it translated.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

I wouldnt risk getting a non translated PoA made and then being told you need a translation for it. Better cover all possible objections beforehand. Also if you have an option of getting the PoA translated within germany then that is the best option. Get one made with english or german on the right side if the page and arabic on the left side i.e. one english and one arabic column. Ill attach a partial pic of a PoA just to give you an idea.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

M.A.K said:


> I wouldnt risk getting a non translated PoA made and then being told you need a translation for it. Better cover all possible objections beforehand. Also if you have an option of getting the PoA translated within germany then that is the best option. Get one made with english or german on the right side if the page and arabic on the left side i.e. one english and one arabic column. Ill attach a partial pic of a PoA just to give you an idea.


I agree that it is better to get the translation done. the part arabic/English POA cannot be done in Germany (unless there is an ARabic lawyer who is German qualified and practising in Germany). It is far simpler legally, to get a translation done in UAE. There are accredited agencies doing it.


----------

